# b5 s4 02 sensor codes



## papajugs (Jul 29, 2013)

16514 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1 
P0130 - 35-10 - Malfunction in Circuit - Intermittent
16534 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B2 S1 
P0150 - 35-10 - Malfunction in Circuit - Intermitte

What should I look at for these codes? I'm at a loss and have no Idea where to go from here.

Please pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------

